# That's some crazy pricing..



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Howdy Folks,

Well, after many years of faithful service the impeller shaft on my Penguin BioWheel 350 finally wore out. So since I love this filter I decided to look online to obtain a new one, and of course Amazon.ca was my first stop.

So it was easy enough to find the impeller ( See Link below )

https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-Impe...36&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=penguin+biowheel+350

Now just in case things change as of Apr 18 it is 37.99 + 8.99 shipping

So here is the kicker, here is a NEW penguin biowheel 350 ( See link below )

https://www.amazon.ca/Marineland-Pe...36&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=penguin+biowheel+350

Now just in case things change as of Apr 18 it is 53.99 + FREE shipping

Well, I guess it is best to simply buy a new filter versus the impeller...

Not a rant or complaint, just thought it is strange...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

You might want to keep shopping around - it's not uncommon for online sellers to jack the price of an item when it goes 'out of stock' (especially on Amazon, for some reason).

I'm not suggesting that you *will* find it cheaper, it's just a thought, and based on my experiences in this and other hobbies.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreed, funny enough that impeller is sold by big als on amazon. My thing is why would I buy the impeller for 10 year old filter when I can buy a new filter for 20 bux more..



Windowlicka said:


> You might want to keep shopping around - it's not uncommon for online sellers to jack the price of an item when it goes 'out of stock' (especially on Amazon, for some reason).
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you *will* find it cheaper, it's just a thought, and based on my experiences in this and other hobbies.


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

That is such a pain in the behind! Have you tried CL or Kijiji? you might find great deals on there, especially the latter. If not, then obviously a new filter it is lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Grey,

MOPS sells it for $26.05. If you can pick it up at their Hamilton location you save the $11.95 shipping cost. Or if you spend a little more and get your order over $50 shipping is $7.95.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/product_info.php?cPath=23_163&products_id=5882

The problem with buying a new filter is they're made in China of much thinner plastic. At least that's my experience with the Emperor line from Marineland.
--
Paul


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree about the quality. but I can buy a new filter and use the impeller and have tons of spare parts.. 



Y2KGT said:


> Hi Grey,
> 
> MOPS sells it for $26.05. If you can pick it up at their Hamilton location you save the $11.95 shipping cost. Or if you spend a little more and get your order over $50 shipping is $7.95.
> 
> ...


----------

